# Scales For Weighing Using The Portafilter



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

Hi folks, i want to make my coffee making a little quicker, at the moment im grinding the coffee into the basket and weighing the basket, tamp it, put it in the portafilter and then extract the espresso. I weigh the basket because if i weigh the portafilter with coffee in it, the weight reading is dodgy and inaccurate, move it a couple of millimetres and the reading is different. The scales are £5 ebay jewelers ones.

Can anyone recommend scales that are not too expensive and are reliable for weighing the portafilter.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Problem with trying to weigh dose + portafilter is, if you excuse my pun, one of scale. Jewellers' scales are designed to weigh very low weights accurately. If you move up to something that can cope with the portafilter - you will find the fine accuracy goes out of the window. If you have a look at some Hario scales for measuring brew output, the accuracy falls by three grammes for loads above 500grms rendering them useless for dose accuracy.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VST-2000B-V60-Drip-Scale/dp/B009GPJMOU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373035036&sr=8-1&keywords=hario+scale


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Those supermarket scales on the self-service checkouts must be good at weighing small additions to a big cumulative weight. Not particularly compact though, and hearing UNEXPECTED ITEM IN THE BAGGING AREA! every 2 minutes could get tedious...


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

If anyone knows of a small set of scales that DON'T automatically switch off after a minute please let me know, as I am fed up with mine switching off at the wrong moment... Thanks


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I use these, Mike - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Electronic-Digital-Pocket-Weighing-Scale-Weight-0-1KG-500g-Gold-Jewelry-/111069543643

Cheap and cheerful!


----------



## mystic.bertie (May 6, 2013)

spune said:


> I use these, Mike - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Electronic-Digital-Pocket-Weighing-Scale-Weight-0-1KG-500g-Gold-Jewelry-/111069543643
> 
> Cheap and cheerful!


these are the ones i have and they are fine as long as just weigh the basket



The Systemic Kid said:


> Problem with trying to weigh dose + portafilter is, if you excuse my pun, one of scale. Jewellers' scales are designed to weigh very low weights accurately. If you move up to something that can cope with the portafilter - you will find the fine accuracy goes out of the window. If you have a look at some Hario scales for measuring brew output, the accuracy falls by three grammes for loads above 500grms rendering them useless for dose accuracy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VST-2000B-V60-Drip-Scale/dp/B009GPJMOU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373035036&sr=8-1&keywords=hario+scale


wow even at £60 you would expect more accuracy. I would stick with my current method before spending money like that but it backs up what you say regarding accuracy is lost the heavier the item gets.

i even put little marks on the scales so i was using the same spot every time but the repeatability was poor.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I really want some Hario scales.

I use these, I can even use them for V60 drip.

http://r.ebay.com/rBRdEH


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

spune said:


> I use these, Mike - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-Electronic-Digital-Pocket-Weighing-Scale-Weight-0-1KG-500g-Gold-Jewelry-/111069543643
> 
> Cheap and cheerful!


I use something similar, but do these power off if not used for about a minute as mine do, which can be a pain and that's what I am trying to avoid

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That feature will be hard to avoid. Can you not just touch the scales every 30 secs or so?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> That feature will be hard to avoid. Can you not just touch the scales every 30 secs or so?


That's what I do at the moment! Trouble is I usually forget! There are some scales where the auto off feature can be adjusted up to about five minutes which would make life easier

PS Any more nice cakes!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> I use something similar, but do these power off if not used for about a minute as mine do, which can be a pain and that's what I am trying to avoid
> 
> Thanks


Just checked and mine did indeed turn off... I've never left it that long before so wasn't aware! Good luck finding a set.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> PS Any more nice cakes!


Having people round for a Wimbledon lunch tomorrow so making a chocolate number this afternoon. I'll post a pic, don't worry!


----------

